

Google tells "open" platform users: No ice cream sandwich for you - binarycrusader
http://groups.google.com/group/android-building/browse_thread/thread/ade6fcd847fbb3fb

======
there
followed shortly after by

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3132133>

